# break in period question



## DanV (Apr 14, 2020)

Does a bike's crankshaft and/or bearings have a break in period when new? I just took my new Giant road bike out for a first decent ride, and there is a clicking noise whenever I am pedaling. It's not at a regular cadence or frequency. Before I got this one, I also test rode two similar models at my LBS, and they were doing the same thing just riding up the street a few blocks.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

DanV said:


> Does a bike's crankshaft and/or bearings have a break in period when new?


Nope



> I just took my new Giant road bike out for a first decent ride, and there is a clicking noise whenever I am pedaling.
> It's not at a regular cadence or frequency. Before I got this one, I also test rode two similar models at my LBS, and they were doing the same thing just riding up the street a few blocks.


I would say take it back to the LBS. They didn't put it together right. But given all their bikes do it, I'd go to a different LBS. They sound incompetent.

Just an FYI, clicking while pedaling may not be from the crank. Lots of other things can click while pedaling. Stems, seatpost, wheels.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

tlg said:


> Just an FYI, clicking while pedaling may not be from the crank. Lots of other things can click while pedaling. Stems, *seatpost*, wheels.


Possibly not enough carbon paste between frame and seatpost can cause creaking.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

DanV said:


> Does a bike's crankshaft and/or bearings have a break in period when new? I just took my new Giant road bike out for a first decent ride, and there is a clicking noise whenever I am pedaling. It's not at a regular cadence or frequency. Before I got this one, I also test rode two similar models at my LBS, and they were doing the same thing just riding up the street a few blocks.


While it could easily be the bike itself, there are a huge number of possible sources other than the bottom bracket (what you call the crankshaft). It could also be something as simple as a shoe lace hitting the frame every time your foot goes around.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Hard to believe three different bikes made the same noise. They may be crappy mechanics but to do that on purpose it would take a very good one.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Does this only happen when you're sitting on it and pedaling under real load, or does the sound also happen if you put the bike in a workstand or just lift the rear wheel up and pedal with your hand?


----------



## DinoMoss (Mar 17, 2019)

This happened to me, although it wasn't a shoe lace it was my foot hitting the excess cable from the front derailleur that somehow managed to turn outward. Took two days to track it down and required a 6 second fix. UGH!


----------



## DinoMoss (Mar 17, 2019)

Also check the pedals to make sure they are tightened properly.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

At this point, it makes sense to shine the cxwrench beacon in the sky.


----------



## DanV (Apr 14, 2020)

jetdog9 said:


> Does this only happen when you're sitting on it and pedaling under real load, or does the sound also happen if you put the bike in a workstand or just lift the rear wheel up and pedal with your hand?


I checked with the rear wheel off the ground and it wasn't doing it. So now I narrowed it down to the seatpost creaking. With my hearing being less than stellar, it sounded like it was coming from near the pedals, but on a ride this morning I tested it by coming off the saddle and the noise stopped. 

Lombard mentioned earlier about not enough carbon paste between the frame and seatpost. I will look into that as well as any other suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

DanV said:


> I checked with the rear wheel off the ground and it wasn't doing it. So now I narrowed it down to the seatpost creaking. With my hearing being less than stellar, it sounded like it was coming from near the pedals, but on a ride this morning I tested it by coming off the saddle and the noise stopped.
> 
> Lombard mentioned earlier about not enough carbon paste between the frame and seatpost. I will look into that as well as any other suggestions. Thanks.


Good or bad hearing is irrelevant. Bicycle creaks can be very elusive and for some odd reason, don't necessarily sound like they are coming in the direction you think. My 2014 Cannondale Synapse Carbon had these creaks when new until I figured out what was wrong. You especially want to get the torque right - tight enough hold the seatpost in place without creaking, but not too tight as to crack the frame. Mine is 5Nm. Not sure what yours is.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

SPlKE said:


> At this point, it makes sense to shine the cxwrench beacon in the sky.


Ha! Can't rep, though.

OP, word of caution... use torque wrench when playing with any bolts, but especially with seatpost binder. It's really easy to over-tighten those and damage seatpost, break the head off the bolt, etc.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

jetdog9 said:


> Ha! Can't rep, though.
> 
> OP, word of caution... use torque wrench when playing with any bolts, but especially with seatpost binder. *It's really easy to over-tighten those and damage seatpost, break the head off the bolt, etc.*


I would be much more concerned with cracking the frame.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

Lombard said:


> I would be much more concerned with cracking the frame.


As we learned in another RBR thread, frames are easily repaired with some sandpaper and a can of spray paint.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

SPlKE said:


> At this point, it makes sense to shine the cxwrench beacon in the sky.



View attachment 327593


let's hope this works


----------



## DanV (Apr 14, 2020)

Lombard said:


> Good or bad hearing is irrelevant. Bicycle creaks can be very elusive and for some odd reason, don't necessarily sound like they are coming in the direction you think. My 2014 Cannondale Synapse Carbon had these creaks when new until I figured out what was wrong. You especially want to get the torque right - tight enough hold the seatpost in place without creaking, but not too tight as to crack the frame. Mine is 5Nm. Not sure what yours is.


Not sure either...the owners manual is for all Giant bikes, and has torque settings for M4, M6, and M8 seatpost bolts...no idea what this one is and can't find it anywhere on line. I ended up calling the store where the previous owner purchased it and the guy said 5-9 Nm. None of the ranges in the manual match that.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

DanV said:


> Not sure either...the owners manual is for all Giant bikes, and has torque settings for M4, M6, and M8 seatpost bolts...no idea what this one is and can't find it anywhere on line.


Did you look on the collar, they often have the torque printed on them. I seriously doubt your seatpost bolt uses an M4 or M8. Those are both way too small and way too big.














> I ended up calling the store where the previous owner purchased it and the guy said 5-9 Nm. None of the ranges in the manual match that.


Torque values aren't an exact science. Use 5-9 Nm and you'll be fine.


----------



## ljvb (Dec 10, 2014)

This is a known problem.. mildly annoying that you get used to. My Giant Defy Advanced Pro 0 (it's about 4 or 5 years old now) with DI2 has the creak in it...


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

DanV said:


> I ended up calling the store where the previous owner purchased it and the guy said 5-9 Nm. None of the ranges in the manual match that.


Whaaaat??? 9Nm is way too high for a seatpost on a carbon frame. :yikes: I would say go for the low end of that like around 5Nm and no higher than 6Nm. As TLG said, look at the collar, or if it doesn't have a collar, around the insert. If you're my age or older, you will most likely need a magnifying glass to find this number.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

velodog said:


> View attachment 327593
> 
> 
> let's hope this works


vBulletin Message
Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


Confiscated by the "authorities" no doubt.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

SPlKE said:


> vBulletin Message
> Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator
> 
> 
> Confiscated by the "authorities" no doubt.


That's what happens whey ya try and post porn.


----------



## DanV (Apr 14, 2020)

Lombard said:


> Whaaaat??? 9Nm is way too high for a seatpost on a carbon frame. :yikes: I would say go for the low end of that like around 5Nm and no higher than 6Nm. As TLG said, look at the collar, or if it doesn't have a collar, around the insert. If you're my age or older, you will most likely need a magnifying glass to find this number.


So the winner is....6Nm. There is no collar since this frame design has the bolt going down into the frame just next to the post, and covered with a rubber lid. But it does show the torque setting...should have looked there instead of owners manual and calling the LBS. Other than that, sounds like the creaking could stay.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

tlg said:


> That's what happens whey ya try and post porn.


I thought bike porn was A-OK with The Authorities, in these uncertain times, as long as it doesn't contain a podium w/girls and/or girls w/o the podium.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

DanV said:


> So the winner is....6Nm. There is no collar since this frame design has the bolt going down into the frame just next to the post, and covered with a rubberlid.


Ahhh, just like my Synapse. Cannondale claimed this made the ride more complaint due to more seatpost being exposed and therefore more post flexing.



DanV said:


> But it does show the torque setting...should have looked there instead of owners manual and calling the LBS. Other than that, sounds like the creaking could stay.


Did you try more carbon paste?


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

SPlKE said:


> vBulletin Message
> Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator
> 
> 
> Confiscated by the "authorities" no doubt.


Damn, I guess it didn't work.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

SPlKE said:


> At this point, it makes sense to shine the cxwrench beacon in the sky.


Just make damn sure you're posting in the proper forum first.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Fixing small creaks like this is like chasing water leaks on a roof. You really don't know where it's coming from until you dive-in and really investigate things and start adjusting/fixing/replacing suspected areas.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Damn, I'm sorry I've missed this party for the last couple of weeks. My only input is that if it happened to the OP on 3 different bikes it's most likely not the bikes.


----------

